# seront terminés



## utrerana

Dans un exercice que j`ai fait, j`ai trouvé la phrase suivante:

À la fin de la semaine, quand les travaux de maçonnerie seront terminés dans mon appartement, nous ferons la peinture.

Je vous demande: Pourquoi conjugue terminer avec être? je ne trouve l`explication.

 Merci à l`avance mes amis!!

 ( igual he puesto algunas faltillas , si es así perdón!! )


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Parce que c'est la voix passive . En effet, on serait porté à croire qu'il s'agit du futur antérieur, mais le verbe être fonctionne ici différemment : ce n'est pas un auxiliaire du participe passé.

À plus ,


swift


----------



## utrerana

Perdóname pero no he entendido nada de nada!!

       Gracias de nuevo


----------



## swift

Hola:

No sé si alegrarme o deprimirme .

Lo que quería decir es que en la frase que nos das, el verbo "être" no funciona como auxiliar del participio, no se trata del futuro anterior sino de una construcción pasiva:Los albañiles terminan los trabajos.  Los trabajos son terminados por los albañiles.

Los albañiles terminarán los trabajos.  Los trabajos serán terminados por los albañiles.​¿Te queda claro ahora?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## utrerana

Claro que yo lo traducía de la siguiente forma: En el fin de semana, cuando los albañiles hayan terminado en mi apartamento, pintaremos ( haremos la pintura). Si te digo la verdad no me aclaro porque tu forma de traducir eso no la entiendo.

     Perdóname de nuevo, la gramática me cuesta muchísimo y gracias!


----------



## swift

Hola:

No te preocupes. Yo no te ofrecí una traducción, de todas formas. Intenté explicarte la sintaxis de la frase. Y puedes preguntar todas las veces que quieras .

Lo que pasa es que efectivamente, en castellano no se emplearía el futuro del indicativo, sino el presente del subjuntivo con valor de futuro:
Cuando los trabajos de albañilería estén terminados.​ Habrás notado que en castellano también se usa el verbo "estar", y no el verbo haber.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## utrerana

¿ Entonces estaría mal decir eso de hayan terminado? A mí no se me ocurriría decir estén terminados


----------



## swift

Hola de nuevo:

No es incorrecto, todo lo contrario. Sin embargo, aunque la idea es la misma, ocurre un cambio: en la frase "cuando los trabajos hayan terminado", los trabajos es sujeto activo y la frase es predicativa; en "cuando los trabajos estén terminados", los trabajos es pasivo y la frase es copulativa.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## utrerana

Nada déjalo, no entiendo por qué mencionas tanto lo del pasivo. Gracias de todas formas por tu interés y tu ayuda. Soy torpe .


----------



## swift

Hola:

Decidido estoy a que lo entiendas. Y si no lo logro yo, estoy seguro de que pronto llegará quien nos auxilie.

Cuando hablo de "pasivo" me refiero a que "los trabajos" reciben la acción, no la realizan. Mira estas dos frases:

Luciá golpeó a Julián.
Julián fue golpeado por Lucía.

En la primera frase, Lucía es un sujeto activo, pues realiza la acción. En la segunda, Julián es el paciente D) de esa acción, porque la recibe.

Más saludos,


swift


----------



## utrerana

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! Claro si digo hayan es como si fueran los albañiles el sujeto  ¿no? Y el sujeto son los trabajos y si son los trabajos he de usar el verbo ser . Creo que ya lo entiendo.

    Reitero mi gratitud y elogio tu paciencia conmigo


----------



## swift

utrerana said:


> Claro si digo hayan es como si fueran los albañiles el sujeto  ¿no? Y el sujeto son los trabajos y si son los trabajos he de usar el verbo ser . Creo que ya lo entiendo.



Lo que pasa es que en la frase de partida no se menciona a los albañiles; el sujeto se sobreentiende. En esa frase, los trabajos forman el grupo nominal y terminados constituye el atributo; y "estén terminados" es el predicado nominal.


----------



## utrerana

Gracia gracias , ojalá supiera tanta gramática. ese parrafazo que me has puesto tendré  que pensarlo tres días seguidos por lo menos. Un beso !!


----------



## swift

Mira, creo que me vas a matar pero después de un breve coma lingüístico autoinducido , he llegado a la conclusión de que la mitad de lo que te he dicho es un adefesio.

Para empezar, la frase francesa no es pasiva sino copulativa, como indiqué en mi mensaje anterior. Y tienes razón de haber pensado que era futuro anterior porque el aspecto del verbo nos despista. La frase no es pasiva porque no se puede identificar el paciente ni el agente. Como frase copulativa, más bien, es fácil determinar el grupo nominal y el atributo.

Sigue preguntando, que así lograrás comprender .

Saludos,


swift


----------



## utrerana

Creo que voy a llorar ya!


----------



## swift

No te deprimas Utrerana. De lo que puedes estar segura es de la traducción: cuando los trabajos de albañilería estén terminados.

Pero también podrías pensar en: cuando se acaben los trabajos de albañilería en mi apartamento.

Hasta luego,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

utrerana said:


> Dans un exercice que j`ai fait, j`ai trouvé la phrase suivante:
> 
> À la fin de la semaine, quand les travaux de maçonnerie seront terminés dans mon appartement, nous ferons la peinture.
> 
> Je vous demande: Pourquoi conjugue*-t-on* terminer avec être? je ne trouve *pas* l`explication.
> 
> Merci à l`avance mes amis!!
> 
> ( igual he puesto algunas faltillas , si es así perdón!! )



Hola *utrerana*:

Intentaré explicártelo con otras palabras.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta inicial, imaginemos que, en vez de *être*, usamos *avoir*. Tendríamos:

- quand les travaux de maçonnerie _auront_ terminé thumbsdow)

Cuya traducción sería:

- cuando los trabajos de albañilería _hayan_ terminado thumbsdow)

Dándoles así a trabajos de albañilería carácter de sujeto, como si fuesen capaces, por sí solos, de terminarse sin la intervención de nadie. Lo cual es imposible (además que sería el colmo, ¡con el paro que hay!).

Por lo tanto, solo nos queda una posibilidad: la de usar el verbo *être*, es decir:

- quand les travaux de maçonnerie seront terminés thumbsup

Es decir:

- cuando los trabajos de albañilería estén terminados thumbsup

Por otro lado, ojo con *être*: en español puede ser *ser *y *estar *(lo cual llega a ser una verdadera pesadilla para los no-hispanohablantes).


----------



## utrerana

Ahora si que lo entiendo. Me ha costado pero ya sí que sí. Gracias por el esfuerzo y por corregirme las faltas, pues de ello aprendo. Siento ser así de  cortita , pero una es como es!!
                                     Gracias!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡De cortita ná, mi arma! 
¡Solo mal enseñá!


----------

